# Crack in front diff. bracket = annoying squeak?



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Truck info : 2006 3500 ext-cab flatbed w/d-max and a blizzard 8611LP

So rattles and squeaks annoy the he!! out of me. The first time out plowing this year I noticed an annoying squeak that I only heard in reverse when I would first start backing up. I never noticed it with the plow off. At first I thought it might be the antenna bracket on fender. I was able to duplicate what I thought was the squeak with that bracket, so I addressed it. Next storm, squeak is still there! Today I had some time to dig back into it. I crawled all over the plow and truck side mount and fasteners, all looked good. So I went and turned on the power hitch so I could run the plow out front. Sure enough I was able to duplicate the squeak again by raising the plow then allowing it to drop and stop, shock loading everything from the plow mounts to the front-end. Kept shock loading the front-end until I could get the squeak narrowed down. It took some looking but this is what I found. Truck has an appointment at the dealer on Wednesday. Truck is still under warranty and they did cover the frame gussets behind the control arms after the frame cracked there, so hopefully they cover this.


----------



## OMGWTFBBQ (Sep 23, 2009)

I have had the same thing when shifting into reverse, except mine is more like a crunch than a squeek. I'll have to check that bracket and see if mine is cracked in a similar way. How can yours still be in warranty?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I've seen that happen before and it was welded up very nicely under warranty. Good luck


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll ask B&B is this the diff mount that you gusset?


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice info check that out on my


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

OMGWTFBBQ;1382476 said:


> I have had the same thing when shifting into reverse, except mine is more like a crunch than a squeek. I'll have to check that bracket and see if mine is cracked in a similar way. How can yours still be in warranty?


Should of stated, factory extended warranty.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

lilweeds;1382864 said:


> I'll ask B&B is this the diff mount that you gusset?


No, the gussets are on the outside of the frame behind the control arms.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

B&b also gussets the diff on the newer gm trucks. He just never had pics of the job. Control arms are done on my truck.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

*Update*

Brought the truck to the dealer this morning for them to look at it, and they said they would take care of it. I hung out until they removed the front diff. so I could have a better look at it. It didn't take long to find out that the whole bracket had broke away from the frame. Should be all welded up today and on my way. Will update the squeak after next storm.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING (Jan 11, 2011)

*Glad to hear your getting fixed up!*

Glad to hear your getting fixed up!
Wish my old truck could been fixed up. 
I be snow shoveling 7 snow blowing this season IF we get any snow.
Weather been very warm for this time of the season middle 50s here with rain 2day


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Man, That blows!!! Is this what I have to look forward to on my Yukon??


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

i have a 05 3500 dump that both sides of the frame cracked almost in two rite behind the upper control arm mounts,i wa lucky to catch this .any one else out there have this problem.I had my welder weld them up and fish plate the inside of the frame.My 03 2500 hd looks ok .


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

Very common for chevys to crack in that spot.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

I seem to be experiencing the same thing on my '02 2500hd... I originally thought that it was front U joints... I'm taking the salter off this week, so I will be checking it out.

Is this common on 02's or just the newer trucks?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

dbduts;1625792 said:


> i have a 05 3500 dump that both sides of the frame cracked almost in two rite behind the upper control arm mounts,i wa lucky to catch this .any one else out there have this problem.I had my welder weld them up and fish plate the inside of the frame.My 03 2500 hd looks ok .


Now you need to have your welder install the gussets so it doesn't happen again. Well documented GM problem.


----------

